# Luzzasco luzzaschi great madrigalist & interresting keyboard player still underated?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Luzzasco luzzaschi great madrigalist & interresting keyboard player still underated?*

Hmm yes, underated because of his strange italian name, luzzasco luzzaschi says that again???
But lett me remind you folk Luzzaschi was in contact whit the dark prince of death and classical composer Carlo Gesualdo but is signature different than carlo, more sunny more joy in luzzaschi music.

I personnaly have 3 album of Luzzaschi, his keyboard on brilliant record, his madrigals on glossa record and same things on musque d'abord.

I would put luzzaschi music into early avant-garde music, but adventureous music, pretty sweet offerings, while Gesualdo seen death and desolation, pain, luzzaschi paint a more happier & joyfull bunch of madrigal.

But in inner circle of talk classical he an outsider , un second violon, not a key player in italiian music, so i guess this gentelmen cruelfully underated and should be elisten more and more.

:tiphat:


----------

